# Types of feeders/waterers



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Just curious what different types of feeders and waterers that you use, store bought? Home made? Some you've used and didn't care for, some that you like and want to share with the group. Also different sizes for different size flocks, just wondering. I've got a Fleming outdoors 3 gallon waterer, and an old style galv bucket feeder for my 10 laying hens. I make feeders with plastic coffee cans for little bitties, and just the cheap plastic waterers for babies.


----------



## Chickenboy (Sep 7, 2012)

My mom gets these protein jugs that we cut a hole in for water and they eat off the ground


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

I really love the feeder I bought. Zero waste & rat proof as well! Have also found that wild birds cant use it; such a brilliant design! 
The chickens soon get use to using it & I have had no problems with them sharing 

The photo I have taken isnt all that clear, & was when my pekins bantams were only little (hence the paver on the ground in front of the feeder, as they were a little short!) but this is the link for a better look. http://www.dineachook.com.au/products/DINE%2da%2dCHOOK-3-Kg-Feeder.html

(I have nothing to do with the company whatsoever, just a very happy customer!)
They have improved the hanging system since I purchased my first feeder & it now comes with two hooks that make it super easy to remove the feeder to clean.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Pretty happy with my waterer too...I was forever cleaning the first one I had. I also have a hanging bucket with the chicken nipples system, as a back up, but they do seem to prefer the cup style. I still make sure the water is fresh, but it is very handy if we are away for the weekend or longer...just easier for our neighbour to look after.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I feed fermented, wet feed so I have to use a trough style, but even before that I had graduated from other styles of feeders over the years(PVC, hanging buckets, etc.) to the easy style of the trough. Here are 20 meat chicks dominating the feeder for a bit...then they got their own feeder.










When I fed dry feeds, I'd just place welded wire fencing over the top of the trough to prevent flicking and birds getting in the feeder and scratching. This worked very well and I had no feed waste. Now that I feed wet mash, they can't really flick the feed nor can they scratch in it, so the trough is ideal for me.

My current trough is one I built from a rain gutter and scrap lumber. It's lightweight, easy to clean out, cheap to replace if it wears out and easy to change to a larger or smaller size by using different lengths of the same material. It's pretty tough...withstood the abuse of 54 meat birds walking in it, on it, over it, etc.

It isn't pretty or fancy, but it didn't cost me much to make and I had pieces left over in order to construct more. Total cost was around $6.



















For waterers I have used the galvanized waterer until I started using ACV in the water, a black rubber feed pan, and am now using a communal watering pan for dog and adult chooks that is just an old porcelain wash pan. The young birds use red poultry nipples in a bucket waterer but the old birds can't seem to learn a new trick.


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

Chickensaymoo,

I have a similar PVC feeder, but the feed gets moldy inside of it! And I end up having to throw it away 
Does yours do that too?


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

Bee, you magnificent chicken whisperer, I saw that you said there is a thread teaching how to make and use fermented feed. 
Do you know the name of the thread please?
Your name has become a daily word in my household! "Bee says this is ok. Bee doesn't do it this way!!!" LOL 
Thanks so much for teaching us all!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I almost spit water on my screen!!!! LOLOL! You have no idea how many men are probably hating me right now for that very reason...I get told that a lot! So funny! My own family listens to _nothing_ I say and complete strangers actually notice when I speak now and again...I'm _still_ getting used to that. 

Thank you for your kind words..they really make my day! 

Here's one...this seems the most active

http://www.chickenforum.com/f17/fermented-feeds-5523/

And here's one....this one contains details on how to get started, I think.

http://www.chickenforum.com/f17/fermented-feed-3598/


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I toss my feed on the ground and have a kiddie pool for water.


----------



## jeffmaggie (Aug 17, 2013)

This is homemade and has zero waste!!!. Awesome

Best Zero Waste Bulk Gravity Chicken Feeder/Waterer Saves Money


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Um...wouldn't their poop also get funneled down to the 5 gal bucket? I'm wondering why someone would use that type of feeder that creates a wasteful situation when they could just use a trough style feeder with a wire topper that prevents flicking and scratching....zero wastes with no "inventions" needed. A good trough feeder holds enough for 3-5 days feed, much like most bulk feeders that hang and dispense.

No need to reinvent the wheel, just use the equipment that has been used by farmers for centuries~troughs.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

jeffmaggie said:


> This is homemade and has zero waste!!!. Awesome
> 
> Best Zero Waste Bulk Gravity Chicken Feeder/Waterer Saves Money


Just raising the feeded higher would stop most of the waist.


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

*Compleat auto gravity fed watering system with horizontal watering nipples. Comes with valve, pail with cover and hose adapter. One 18" pipe with installed nipples. 10' of 1/2" tubing all fittings and mounting clips. Each extra 18" extencion has 3 nipples and will service 18 to 24 birds. If you want more information email [email protected]*


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Rlabrum said:


> Chickensaymoo,
> 
> I have a similar PVC feeder, but the feed gets moldy inside of it! And I end up having to throw it away
> Does yours do that too?


Hi Rlabrum,
I have never had a problem at all with my feeder; we live in the sub-tropics too, so high humidity here for most of the year....Maybe the feed has been stored too long before you purchase it? Sorry, I cant be of more help.


----------

